# Débit des video et wifi



## kangaroos (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, comme certains j'ai reçu ma boite magique hier, au passage j'en profite pour saluer le boulot d'apple, en 5 minutes elle était fonctionnel, j'ai une petite question sur les débits.

N'ayant pas eu le temps de tirer un câble réseau j'ai connecter l'AppleTV en wifi, j'ai 4 bâtons sur 5. Je suis au dessus de la borne à l'étage, la borne est une Airport Express (donc je suis en 802.11n de bout en bout, derrière c'est du gigabit donc le point limitant c'est vraiment le wifi).

Je commence a regarder un film (conversion de BluRay en mp4, 3000kbits/s), ça marche pendant 20 minutes et après ça plus de son, 30s après plus d'image, je relance là ou j'en était et impossible, trop de lag, ça coupe toute les minutes.

Je test sur une autre conversion de BluRay, la même chose dès le début.

Je me rabat sur un 3eme film (conversion DVD en mp4, 1800kbits/s), lag dès le début également.

Au final je test des series converti de Divx en mp4 (environ 1000kbits/s) et là aucun problème, 2 heures de visionnage nickel.

Je suppose que le problème vient du débit mais j'aimerai bien avoir votre avis avant de passer 30m de câble dans la maison. Ce qu'y m'étonne c'est que ça a fonctionné correctement 20 minutes avant de déconner et que rien n'a changé niveau environnement pouvant expliquer cela (pas de porte fermé ni autre chose, les ondes devaient toujours passer de la même manière).

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

Bonne journée


----------



## sausalito (5 Octobre 2010)

Rien n'a perturbé le signal wifi?

Ceci dit la question reste pertinente parce que si tu loues un film à 5&#8364; (!) et que tu peux pas le visionner correctement ca craint


----------



## mOOnSlide (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, oui c'est étonnant que cela se produise Plusieurs minutes après le début du visionnage.... Mis à part une perte soudaine du débit en wifi je ne vois pas.. sinon le lag et problème de son aurait du survenir dès le début.
Lorsque tu as testé les séries Divx (converties en MP4) c'était tout de suite après les autres visionnages de films ? Si non, peut être que l'Apple TV a trop "chauffé" ?!!?  Cela m'étonnerait mais bon.....

Le seul moyen de savoir c'est de la relier via l'ethernet, voir si le problème persiste ou non si cela s'avére délicat au niveau installation,  il reste la solution du courant porteur.

Tiens nous au jus et bon courage


----------



## kangaroos (6 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponse.

Rien n'a perturbé le wifi, c'était le soir, aucun appareil électrique n'a été allumé, la configuration des pièces n'a pas bougé (portes ouvertes ou fermés).

Pas de pose après le premier souci, le problème ne vient donc pas d'un problème de chauffe.

A vu de nez ça doit être un problème de débit, si l'AppleTV n'a pas un très bonne réception en étant dans la même pièce que la borne wifi la stabilité du flux est peut être aléatoire.

Je passe un câble ce soir, je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## kangaroos (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je confirme donc bien qu'avec un câble plus aucun problème.

Donc voila, lire une video a plus de 1500kbit/s en wifi si la borne wifi n'est pas dans la même pièce que l'appletv c'est un peu aléatoire.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (7 Octobre 2010)

kangaroos a dit:


> Donc voila, lire une video a plus de 1500kbit/s en wifi si la borne wifi n'est pas dans la même pièce que l'appletv c'est un peu aléatoire.



Ce problème de "débit limite" en cas de stream d'une vidéo en Wi-Fi existait déjà avec l'AppleTV 1...




Laurent F


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Je l'aurais parié. voila pourquoi j'attendais les 1ers retours d'xpérience, non pas les infos données suite à des salons pros hyper équipés, en tres haut débit, mais dans des conditions réelles.

GG Apple, voila ce qui arrive quand on supprime le DD et qu'on mise tout sur le streaming.  ça va râler...

@ Laurent, la GROSSE différence entre la 1 et la 2 c'est qu'on peut download le film et le stocker sur la 1 (meme si on n'est qu'en location) eh ouais...  (comme sur un pc ou un mac)

Big FAIL Apple.



> C'est étonnant que cela se produise Plusieurs minutes après le début du visionnage....



je vais peut etre dire une betise mais la mémoire interne de la machine permet pe de tenir un peu puis... le wifi ne suivant pas, ça ne fonctionne plus...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (7 Octobre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> @ Laurent, la GROSSE différence entre la 1 et la 2 c'est qu'on peut download le film et le stocker sur la 1 (meme si on n'est qu'en location) eh ouais...  (comme sur un pc ou un mac)



Ben voui... C'est pour çà que je viens de commander ma quatrième Apple TV 1 avant que les stocks ne soient vides   !




> Big FAIL Apple.


+1
Je suis même persuadé que les ventes de l'Apple TV version 1 vont grimper maintenant que l'on sait qu'il ny en aura bientôt plus, bcp de gens vont "faire des provisions"  !



Laurent F


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Probable et sur EBay la cote va grimper  on va avoir des ATV1 d'occasion au prix du neuf :rateau:

Désolé pour l'auteur du thread mais tout cela était plus que probable... Allez bonne nuit, rien de grave;, il ne s'agit que d'un_ hobby_.

Au fait...

"_One more thing_...
Bientôt la google Tv "


----------



## sausalito (10 Octobre 2010)

Kangaroos : as tu éventuellement testé en changeant ton canal de diffusion wifi? histoire de pas être perturbé par les réseaux wifi des voisins


----------

